# Were Back!



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is pumped to get back to hooking you guys up with some of the best products and tires on the market! Be sure to click on the link below to look around are site and see the new products that have been added since my last post!

ATV ACCESSORIES - SUPERATV

Tyler


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome back. I saw that you guys are coming out with some terminators for 12" wheels.......:domo:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> Welcome back. I saw that you guys are coming out with some terminators for 12" wheels.......:domo:


That is correct in both the 29.5 and the 28! :rock-on:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

What are the 28 terms gonna weight ?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> What are the 28 terms gonna weight ?


The 14" version weighs in at 38lbs not sure what the 12" is gonna be.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome back super atv:bigok:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

brutemike said:


> welcome back super atv:bigok:


Hows is going brutemike?


----------

